# roasted marshmallow



## piglet91 (Mar 16, 2005)

Hello i want to know if any know how i can make a roasted marshmallow in the oven i always done this on a grill i want to make it for my daughther but the grill not safe anything could happen 

Thank you 
Tammy


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I've roasted marshmallows over an electric or gas cooktop element! If you have to do it inside the oven, you could try lining a cold baking sheet with parchment paper (or a Silpat silicone baking mat) then put it in a hot oven (maybe 450 degrees?) and try that. They might lose their shape but they'd still taste good.

Let us know what you come up with!


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

I've never had one but aren't those treats called "'smores" made of a marshmallow toasted on top of a graham cracker or something? I would imagine you'd need to use the grill of your oven to get enough heat to actually toast the marshmallow. 
But I think it would be a heck of a lot more dangerous to be putting little hands into a hot oven and trying to pick up a toasted marshmallow from a hot baking dish once it comes out, than holding a very long barbecue fork over the stovetop.


----------



## pastry maven (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi Tammy,
Have you considered something like this (http://snipurl.com/10kqg) as an alternative to stove-top or grilled marshmallows? You didn't mention your daughter's age, but it seems to me that setting something like this up on a stable surface (counter or dining table) would be a safe way to enjoy toasting the marshmallows together and getting her involved in the process. If this is not a viable option, I would also recommend the stove-top method over trying to do this in the oven.

Just my $.02...

Cheers,

Micki


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

We have one of those table top smores makers. It uses a gel burner like a campstove set up. It works rather well. We've also roasted them over the gas element on top of the stove. The bad part is that you don't get the woodsy taste of an open fire. We build fires in summer on the weekends and sit around them roasting hot dogs and marshmallows. 

My dad always made us Sunday night treats that consists of a saltine cracker with peanut butter spread on it and a marshmallow on top. Place on cookie sheet in a low oven and watch until the marshmallow puffs up and starts to brown. Those are awesome! My kids love them now and I'm sure you could do it with graham crackers and chocolate squares just as easily!


----------



## laura_holmes (Nov 2, 2006)

If you are looking for the woody taste of cooking it over an open fire, try a charcol bbq.:talk:


----------



## spoonbread (Mar 23, 2004)

A broiler in your oven works well for marshmellows.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Broiler? That's an awful lot of heat.

Just get three candles together and use them. Your daughter isn't going to eat that many. I've been known to use one candle to roast a couple of marshmallows.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

what a great idea! Too bad I didn;t know it when my kids were little.


----------



## petitgourmet (Nov 12, 2006)

I've done smores in the oven before lots of times. I just stack up the smore (marshmallow on top) and cook it under the broiler (top rack) until it's brown. They come out very well, you just have to watch them closely so they don't burn. 
I'm sure you could also do marshmallows kebob style if you use long metal sticks.


----------

